# F F F Friday



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't a clue what I'm going to wear but I haven't started a friday thread for ages! :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol.

Me the Speedy. Excuse the poor pic and beginning of the aging of the tritium.

Its funny, a lil story. I showed my wife the thread re the guy getting ripped off a watch by a guy here in Ottawa. Then the I Told You, I Told You's started. Of course just to wind her up. Why she had not allowed me to post anything over 1K, she limits my exposure and losses or theft locally. sigh I may rebel


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats real nice james

sar


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Nobody seems to want it, so I may as well wear it! Debaufre GMT-Ocean II


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Combat4 for me today ... Paul


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Bulova for me today...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Firstly love the Speedy 

Fridays child,Sinn

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all

Enzo mechana today










Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cycled into work today so I chose this....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Azimuth today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Still this one - I'll take some better pictures this weekend, promise


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cameras gone missing.

Its sunny here at last so i can risk wearing something non divers for work


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn EZM3 for me:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

This old thing.. :lol:










Regards,

Graham.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Dress down Friday....


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Zeno Handwound Today










Cheers Mal


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Today, I have cjosen one of my RLT's:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

going out for dim summ with my in laws celebrating my anniversary so wearing this.










jason.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Superocean for me:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello! Friday and Breitling Premier 



















Breitling B40/Kelek cal. 10000, 38 jewels (modulechronograph based on ETA2892 ebauche)


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

One of Stowa's finest for me...










HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello! Friday and Breitling Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh stop it stop it - On second thoughts MORE MORE!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> going out for dim summ with my in laws celebrating my anniversary so wearing this.
> 
> jason.


Have a good one Jas! - the sun is shining in Caerdydd today 

This won't surprise anyone...



















Cheers S


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

JHM said:


> Today, I have cjosen one of my RLT's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent picture, love the composition.

:clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore these two while I had to drop the car off to have it`s cambelt changed first thing...

*Services (made by Remex Electronics Ltd.,Hong Kong) circa late 1970s/early 1980s?*










*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










I swapped over to this when I got home*...*

SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one for me.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello! Friday and Breitling Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one.......but do they still make that?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one today......










And no....the items in the picture bear no relation to the watch, work or bugger all really.... :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Still Loving this

*Anonimo D-Date, ETA 2834-2 modified, 2006*










Jon


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

haven't changed my watch, but taken some better (IMO) pictures of it, so ........


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > going out for dim summ with my in laws celebrating my anniversary so wearing this.
> ...


cheers stu always sunny in cardiff ,if ever youre down ( hopefully soon ive got some watches i need a second opinion on) take the wife down the bay has some lovely eating establishments well worth a visit. stu i love the new watch too but i liked the old ones though.

will be wearing this in the afternoon fixing leak on the car.










jason.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> haven't changed my watch, but taken some better (IMO) pictures of it, so ........


Mmm great pics Rich


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> Still Loving this
> 
> *Anonimo D-Date, ETA 2834-2 modified, 2006*
> 
> ...


That really is beautiful....but am I the only one (again :lol: ) to think the date window and script should have been bigger to match the day? Doesn't detract from the overall appeal though...lovely!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Friday and Breitling Premier
> ...


Breitling made the Premier between 1997 and 1999. It was made as a "Serie Spesiale", steel or red gold case, silver or black dial, with or without date. Breitling made about 5000.

I bought mine in 2000 at a Breitling dealer. I was asking the watchmaker for a classic and simple watch from an old respectable brand, I had neither Breitling or a chronograph in mind, but when she found the Premier for me, I was sold. She told me not to look at the price, it was 50% over my budget, if I wanted it, we should agree on the price. I got 25% of retail price . I'm still in love after eight years. :wub:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> cheers stu always sunny in cardiff ,if ever youre down ( hopefully soon ive got some watches i need a second opinion on) take the wife down the bay has some lovely eating establishments well worth a visit. stu i love the new watch too but i liked the old ones though.
> 
> will be wearing this in the afternoon fixing leak on the car.
> 
> ...


typical. you wait for ages then two come along at once.....










:lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

now this:-

33mm dia ex crown all st steel 17 jewel auto approx 1960


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some lovely watches again today I see gents, up to your usual high standards. I'm going with this one today










Fancied a bit of blue on my wrist.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Some lovely watches again today I see gents, up to your usual high standards. I'm going with this one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not. My absolute favourite from your great collection Gary :wub: :thumbup:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Today I'm wearing this...










Superbly accurate and tackles just about anything.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I'm still in love after eight years. :wub:


I'm not at all suprised, that truly is a beautiful watch.....


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

PRS-50


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I left home this morning completely naked :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Well I left home this morning completely naked :tongue2:


 :stop:

I don't want to hear any more :schmoll:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes but Phil you will be dropping in at the DO on the way into work surely....

Some great watches on show today... Ive had a busy day but still no sign of the one Im waiting for







So I wore this into the city today to see a man about an Omega, and he appriased its value for me as he dragged it off my wrist... He told me two things... Its totally genuine... but i knew that... and that it needs to go back in the safe, its worth too much to be walking it round the city after dark and going for drinks and curry... hmm.... :huh:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wearing a poorly SD, as I found out yesterday:-(


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

So dull here having to brighten it up with a bit of orange - Zeno orange :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well I left home this morning completely naked :tongue2:
> ...


Well I'm wearing something now, all though it's currently attached to my wrist with with some dirty cheap piece of leather











JonW said:


> Yes but Phil you will be dropping in at the DO on the way into work surely....


Yep even if it meant I was late for work this morning


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil... and you took a camera to work I take it? if not use your phone and get creative on your lunch break... we need pics....


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57


What's that?? Me like (it did remind me of a breitling )

*Certina for me*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another superb collection on show today guys :thumbup:

I swapped over to these two earlier...

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.*










*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another superb collection on show today guys :thumbup:
> 
> I swapped over to these two earlier...
> 
> ...


mmmmm, i really like those two mac.....whats the size of them mate?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jocke said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57
> ...


Thanks, it`s a `*San Marino Yacht Club*` (a totally naff name which is why I reduce it to SMYC :wink2: )`*Flamingo`*.

No doubt made in China but it uses a Seiko quartz chrono movement, it`s actually quite well made but has no lume & as far as I can tell was only available for a short period of time.

As to it`s simarlarity to any other watch, I`m makning no comment as it`ll only stir up a hornets nest & a piss taker 





> Certina for me


Nice! unk:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Yes but Phil you will be dropping in at the DO on the way into work surely....
> 
> Some great watches on show today... Ive had a busy day but still no sign of the one Im waiting for
> 
> ...


What year is that Jon? The lume is aging nicely :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Phil... and you took a camera to work I take it? if not use your phone and get creative on your lunch break... we need pics....


Not that hi tech Jon, no camera phone for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another superb collection on show today guys :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks Shawn, the `1963 Chinese Airforce` is 36mm excluding crown,38.5mm inc & 13mm deep to the top of the crystal, it sounds small but does wear bigger on the wrist:thumbsup:

The `Model 0437` (I`ve just noticed I put the wrong name in the original post  ) is 40.50mm exc crown,45.5mm inc & again 13mm deep to the top of the crystal.

Both are very well made, much better then the Pseudo Ruhlas & way above the Alphas B)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wahoo...

After 2 days of no broadband and surviving on a shity gprs signal on my laptop which meant no pics I can finaly see all the new arrivals and the great array on show today....

Ive been wearing my Speedmaster all week but for today swapped to the Panerai..


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Lanco Barracuda....... :tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been in the lake district all week and took my RLT15 with me. I think all the rain has definately been testing it's waterproof-ness 










Changed over to this Royce whilst I lounge around at home for the rest of the day.










I really like that Barracuda btw


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Have not worn this little beauty for a while so Ive stuck a new strap on it to make it feel better.

Might be wearing something new tomorrow


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers stu always sunny in cardiff ,if ever youre down ( hopefully soon ive got some watches i need a second opinion on) take the wife down the bay has some lovely eating establishments well worth a visit. stu i love the new watch too but i liked the old ones though.
> ...


they are as busy as beijing at rush hour but great size watch i love it ,its really grown on me and the brand new 24mm panerai strap really sets it off .i need a better photo im missing all the colours .

jason.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Wearing a poorly SD, as I found out yesterday:-(


Poorly........whats happened? :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have swapped over to this for the moment 










It's while I change into something else


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Here is mine for the evening:










A bit more practice in photography is evidently needed - the flash has drowned out the LEDs.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thought I would show the back, for a bit of variation...

Tissot Seastar 1000, Black Dial, STAIB Mesh bracelet.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This today 'cause I love it...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Finally taken the Accutron off and swapped over to something *BIG*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> This one for me.


great shot john


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Worn this all week, very comfortable and accurate:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival that I have just received from Paul (cheers mate :thumbsup

Marina Militare:



















Have a great weekend all

Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me.
> ...


Thanks m8. It's great when the 710's out cos I can try and take some "arty" style watch shots without being branded an oddball.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Worn this all week, very comfortable and accurate:


Stanford which ezm is that? ezm2 maybe?

Its going straight to the top of my next purchase list 

Edit just searched for one and think I found the advert where you git it from 

are you tired of it yet


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster Automatic cal.1045


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

11oss said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Worn this all week, very comfortable and accurate:
> ...


It's the 2, and no, I'm not tired of it yet :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier...

* RLT-11, no.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










:rltb:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Changed to this, well just because I can really 










Cheers,

Gary


----------

